# Attempted Stack..Opinions?(pics)



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay so we've had jake 11days, hardly enough time to really do any REAL training with him, but we have been working together since day 3 he's been with us. I'm a 100% NOVICE, & Only know what I've researched.
I don't intend to Show or Breed Jake, as I don't think he's show material..I think his 2 white toes is enough to keep him out of the ring anyway ...But, I'd still love opinions about him and any flaws/good points to jake. 
I wont be offended in the least bit, Just looking to learn and Jake is my Guinea Pig LOL  I do want to show one day, Great Danes...So, I'm going to use jake to learn. Any opinions on me or Jake is 100% welcomed. 
These aren't really the best pics either, I'm going to get my sister to take better ones tomorrow--shes coming to visit.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that youngster would look good in any position

(I just have mucky 'ol dogs, so can't help with formal poses)


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

lol Thanks  & your goldens aren't mucky ol' dogs


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm no help... but maybe a *bump* will bring around someone who can.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Best thing to do is to get a big mirror and put it on the floor against the wall, and work in front of it so you can see. Then you can work on stacking his front, rear as well as the side profile. But for now the main thing is keeping it fun for him and teaching him to keep his feet still and not move around much.

What I do see is his front feet need to be back slightly, or he needs to lean forward over them a bit - or both. Hard angle and they're gawky at that stage too. The rear legs need to be back a lot more, they shouldn't be right under his hips (causes his back to arch, looks like he's going to poop). And if you hold his tail, it should be near the end of his tail and then held more as an extention of his back/topline - they're not scotties where the tail is held up like a flag.

All that aside, how do you get a young puppy like that to stay still long enough for pictures! Can I mail Storee to you? I can't even get her collar on without reminding her several times to sit still. We were comic relief the other day at training, I'd take her by the collar to walk her somewhere and she'd buck and rear up like she was a rodeo star...... my 'well trained' girlie has no manners sometimes...

Lana


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you, I appreciate the help  I'll take any help offered lol

I was thinking this same thing, I think at this age to he has the roached back thing going on to...But comparing other goldens stacked to Jake I see exactly what you mean about his feet Right under his hips. 
He's going so fast, and at weird proportions 
and yes you can certainly mail storee to me...email or pm?...If its email then you can email me at [email protected] ...
We have a big mirror we practice in front of, I'm just starting out sooo lol I've got a lot to learn. I'll post some more pics when I work with him some more.
& I think Jake is a GREAT canidate for showing as far as his attitude, when we start to practice he really gets into it, I have no problem with him moving his feet, or trying to move around. He's always very focused, even when were just practicing obedience. The day jake came home I had already started rubbing on his feet, tail, face..etc.. I wanted him to be tolerant of that, mainly because I wanted him to be tolerant with my son---and I think it has helped here to. He came to us with a pretty good start though, so that has helped to.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

What a pretty boy! With the stack, along with what Bender said, it looks as if he is toeing out, that is, his feet (both front and back) need to face forward. They look like they are slightly pointed to the sides.


----------

